# This Was Shot on a Canon T2i/550D



## KelliWorld (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey everybody!

The following video was shot on a Canon T2i/550D. I wanted to rent a higher end "Red" camera but my budget wouldn't allow it. My director Brian Kim insisted that we use his Canon T2i/550D instead. Please let me know what you think! Thanks for watching!!!!


----------



## Overread (Mar 27, 2011)

Is the light supposed to be so strong? Only many of the times lipstick, faces and especially teeth appear to be blasted into a sea of white where we lose the detail in those areas - kine of turning several mouths into just a large white blob. There is also a similar effect with the dancers/singers blurring with their white shirts into the background (this might or might not be intentional on your part I'm not quite sure). I feel that your lighting is just a bit too strong, maybe a bit more distance from the dances to the background, letting your light that background more independent of them?

Otherwise some of the starting dances seem a little soft (though this might just be youtube resizing/formatting and also might be the result of the lighting comment above).


----------



## KelliWorld (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to review and reply Overread! It wasn't our intention to have the light be so strong. When we first started shooting, the lighting wasn't strong enough with the halogen construction lights that we set-up and the white background took on a dull tone. We added softer lightbox lights to support the sides. In the studio it softened the spotlight effect. I am so glad that you posed these questions as it only helps us the next time we shoot and edit. Can't wait for you to review our next effort!


----------

